# identification please!



## Ryan93 (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys just befor me bro came out saying that we had found a scorpion in the kitchen, I didn't beleive him because i didnt think we got them in the gippsland regions of victoria.

Here goe's. He/she is about 1.5 cm to 2 cm from head to tail, it's legs have like a tiger stripe pattern with a light brown legs with dark brown markings on them.his claws are atleast 6 to 7 mms .

Sorry i havnt got a photo otherwise it will be up here with this thread.


----------



## urodacus_au (May 18, 2008)

Cercophonius or Lychas sp. Look up C squama and L marmoreus.

Jordan


----------



## Ryan93 (May 18, 2008)

it looks more like Cercophonius squama. Thanks for that heaps jordan. now i can tell me step mum what it is and hopefully she wont freek out.


----------



## urodacus_au (May 18, 2008)

Interesting scorpions to keep, i wouldnt be too worried about a sting. Probably hurt but wont do much else.

Jordan


----------



## andyscott (May 18, 2008)

These little guys are found all through southern Vic, Including Gipsland.
Dose it look like the one on my hand in the pics?
If so, Its a harmless Southern Black Rock Scorpion.


----------



## urodacus_au (May 18, 2008)

Havent seen U manicatus with a 'tiger stripe pattern' on the legs before.....


----------

